# Top 5



## monstersateme (Dec 26, 2009)

In your personal opinion, what are the top 5 things you should know if you are thinking about getting meat goats? (Not to sell meat to others but if you had one or two goats for your own family)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I believe in the 5 M's (I made them up myself!) copyright... 

muscling
milk
mothering 
minimal parasites
multiples


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Besides the quality of the herd I wanted to start with, I'd want to know if I was going to butcher myself or have it done elsewhere. If I was going to have them butchered elsewhere, I'd want to know what the charge is for my area. I just paid around $60 to end up with 30 lbs of ground goat meat. At $2 a pound, plus raising costs, I could have just bought hamburger. Know what I mean? So we're going to slaughter ourselves or sell "on the hoof" to meat buyers in our area. There's no shortage in them.
Our local butcher also doesn't dispose of the remains so we have to pick up the head and organs with our packaged ground meat. Yuck!


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

maintaining weight while nursing multiples
handle worms well/overall stay healthy with some worms
have multiple kids 
how fast will they grow from birth to slaughter weight
not bad about trashing my fences :veryangry: 

one other thing i have been thinking of for meat for myself is meat to bone ratio.

I have been thinking of getting some of the myotonics to kill myself because of the ratio.


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

Steve said:


> not bad about trashing my fences :veryangry:


Ha, I know what you mean. I'm getting ready to get rid of my Boer Billy, this is one of the reasons.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I believe in the 5 M's (I made them up myself!) copyright...
> 
> muscling
> milk
> ...


 I love that.... :thumb:


----------

